# FIRST BOARD Never Summer Proto Type Two vs Burton Process Flying V



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forums.

First of all, the size of your foot is more important than your height.
Second, I don't know about the Proto but I think you'll squash that Process.
Third, what conditions are you usually ride? I've only tried a Process FV once and it was absolute junk for carving in firm/icy conditions.
Fourth, and most importantly, make sure you have appropriate, and correctly sized and fitted snowboard boots. It's the #1 mistake of snowboarders.


----------



## Serj Mustafa (Feb 26, 2018)

Seppuccu said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forums.
> 
> First of all, the size of your foot is more important than your height.
> Second, I don't know about the Proto but I think you'll squash that Process.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. My foot is size 9 uk (10 us). I have already purchased adidas samba boots which fit great. Now looking for that ideal board. My thinking is that as I will be boarding for max 2 weeks a year I’d rather have a board that will last me a long time as I develop and will not have to change to quickly


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Serj Mustafa said:


> Thanks for your reply. My foot is size 9 uk (10 us). I have already purchased adidas samba boots which *fit great*. Now looking for that ideal board. My thinking is that as I will be boarding for max 2 weeks a year I’d rather have a board that will last me a long time as I develop and will not have to change to quickly


Ugh oah, tell tail sign that they're probably too big. Do you wear sneakers in 9UK (10us)? If so, your boot is probably closer to size 9 US. Check out one of the boot fitting threads to make sure before you buy a board.


----------



## Serj Mustafa (Feb 26, 2018)

CelliniKS said:


> Serj Mustafa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. My foot is size 9 uk (10 us). I have already purchased adidas samba boots which *fit great*. Now looking for that ideal board. My thinking is that as I will be boarding for max 2 weeks a year I’d rather have a board that will last me a long time as I develop and will not have to change to quickly
> ...


I wear size 9.5 uk so these are half size smaller. When I say they fit great I mean my toes are touching the end so I’m expecting them to pack out over time. I did all the research before I bought the boots so I’m happy with them! I know I don’t need a wide board to go with my boots too. Just more unsure about length


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Huge factor here is WHERE you're riding it. If you're east-coast where ice is a pretty normal thing to see... I'd steer far away from the flying-v. Angry Snowboarder pretty much said it's a cool shape, but if it's icy at all - you're in for a day of misery. I've also seen that at Stowe, they'll toss rental people on flying-v's when conditions are great, but instantly push people to customs as soon as it's super-cold icy. If you're a west-coast rider though... this is all probably a non-issue.

It seems the PTT has bite on ice and a lot of people here on the east coast like it.


----------



## Serj Mustafa (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm actually based in Europe and have only previously ski'd (before taking up boarding) in the Alps where I've had mixed condiitons. However, when I do eventually venture over to the USA/Canada, I plan on going to Whistler. By the sounds of it the PTT will handle varied conditions better and different styles of boarding.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Serj Mustafa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently taken up snowboarding and I'm hooked so I'm looking to buy my first board.
> 
> ...


Both those boards are so similar in many respects that it will make no difference for you. There are some small differences (Burton has better construction/durability, etc) but frankly they're too minor to worry about.
Many people will say about both that they don't hold an edge on ice, but that it is really a technique issue not a limitation of the boards - if you achieve proper edge angle they will hold just fine.

Sizewise you're about right: Definitely 160 for the NS. For the Burton you could go 158 or 162.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not really a fan of the flying-v. Why not considering the Type2 and the Process camber? With the spooned nose, the Process camber is not exactly hard to ride.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

There's also their PurePop Camber too... Process Off-Axis has it now (being retired this year) as well as the Trick Pony. Both the Process and Name Dropper are getting it in 19.


----------



## Serj Mustafa (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately they don't have the other versions of the process in my size (I'm looking at a specific website in the UK which has a sale). My concern about the PTT is that as a beginner it may hinder my development as it's geared more towards advanced riders. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Serj Mustafa (Feb 26, 2018)

Process Flying V + burton cartel est bindings will be £400

PTT + union force bindings will be £600. 

Is it worth paying the extra £200 for a board which I will probably keep for longer? Or would the process be a board I could also keep for a long time as a 1 quiver board?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Serj Mustafa said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately they don't have the other versions of the process in my size (I'm looking at a specific website in the UK which has a sale). My concern about the PTT is that as a beginner it may *hinder my development as it's geared more towards advanced riders.* Thoughts on this?


Not at all. It's a very versatile board, great for progressing with and not at all aggressive. Especially for dealing with ice, I'd take the PTT over the process any day. I'm not a fan of flying V at all, but Neversummers Ripsaw profile and their sidecuts provide much better grip for a hybrid profile.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I ride quite often the PTT in the alps and had zero issues with edge hold (or lack thereof). As a beginner you might find the Funslinger a bit easier to handle but all NS boards are ok for beginners. From Burton, I'd rather have the Burton Kilroy - I really like their camber boards with soft to medium flex. They are a ton of fun but not as accessible as NS decks.

And forget the idea of owning just one board. If you're hooked, you'll want more. It's a disease ...


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

Proto TT without a question. I've owned that Process FV. They look like similar boards on paper but not really. Proto whoops azzz! better on hard pack too.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I rode a mates PTT this week and found it a really easy board to use. Bearing in mind I'm 5'7" 155lbs and his board was a 161W it was still easier to transition edge to edge than all but one of my smaller camber and flat boards (146cm - 161cm).


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Serj Mustafa said:


> Process Flying V + burton cartel est bindings will be £400
> 
> PTT + union force bindings will be £600.
> 
> Is it worth paying the extra £200 for a board which I will probably keep for longer? Or would the process be a board I could also keep for a long time as a 1 quiver board?


Ore those two really your only options?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I once recommended the type two to two beginners at a demo. it was too much board for them and I might of scar'd both of them from riding.. the snowtrooper would be a better choice for growth. 

depending on the conditions, (I'm surprised to read what I'm currently typing...) I'd go for the process Flying V and replace it later.

don't get the est bindings as that'll limit your board choices later if you decide to switch boards in the future as it'll limit you to channel boards. if you can get Re:Flex cartel bindings go for that. otherwise get force bindings. 

you really don't have any other choices? like a rome garage rocker or some sort of R-flat-R profile?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> I once recommended the type two to two beginners at a demo. it was too much board for them and I might of scar'd both of them from riding.. the snowtrooper would be a better choice for growth.


WTH are you talking about??? How could a Proto possibly be too much board for anybody?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> WTH are you talking about??? How could a Proto possibly be too much board for anybody?


seriously, that's what I thought too. the 2 kids who came back on them were shook cus they kept eating it too much. sometimes we overthink the ease of boarding.

I know it sounds like bullshit, but it's not.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear OP,

In case we haven't scared you off yet I'd point you to a K2 Raygun 161 instead of the options we have been discussing so far. It's a solid entry to intermediate board, it's fairly cheap, and should be available just about everywhere. Its flat to rocker profile is also very versatile, which is appropriate for you since you haven't really started to define your riding yet. As you progress you may find that it stays sufficient for you if your riding starts leaning toward freestyle.

Check out what the Angry Snowboarder has to say about it:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you sure those are your only choices? There are so many other boards out there that is comparable or even better than those two at a better price point.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I find it interesting that these threads always start to side tracked on price when cost is not mentioned in the op. He seems to not have a cost point issue. While alternatives are certainly worth mentioning cost shouldn't be a driver here.l, imho


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Many people will say about both that they don't hold an edge on ice, but that it is really a technique issue not a limitation of the boards - if you achieve proper edge angle they will hold just fine.


This is so wrong at so many levels that I won't even comment.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> This is so wrong at so many levels


Don't project your ignorance onto the world.



Jonny C said:


> that I won't even comment.


This (and many other) threads would be better for it.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Just don't forget to call your "friend" to comment here on top to give you some credibility >


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Jonny C said:


> Just don't forget to call your "friend" to comment here on top to give you some credibility >


Yawn.. As you would say, this is fake news. This post much like the rest of your other posts are complete BS.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

ekb18c said:


> Yawn.. As you would say, this is fake news. This post much like the rest of your other posts are complete BS.


There he is :grin:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Jonny C said:


> SGboarder said:
> 
> 
> > Many people will say about both that they don't hold an edge on ice, but that it is really a technique issue not a limitation of the boards - if you achieve proper edge angle they will hold just fine.
> ...


He's not wrong. A sharp edge with proper angulation will grip, no matter the profile. You'll just find the limits of that edge hold a lot sooner than a full camber board, or the full camber board will have the same edge hold at lower angulation. 

Most people don't ride with enough angulation to get enough grip with crc on ice. The only time they reach it is skidding heelside because they're going too fast to hold an edge with the angulation they're using, so the breaks go on.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Phedder said:


> He's not wrong. A sharp edge with proper angulation will grip, no matter the profile. You'll just find the limits of that edge hold a lot sooner than a full camber board, or the full camber board will have the same edge hold at lower angulation.
> 
> Most people don't ride with enough angulation to get enough grip with crc on ice. The only time they reach it is skidding heelside because they're going too fast to hold an edge with the angulation they're using, so the breaks go on.


Careful, he is going to say that you, me and Sg are the same person.


----------



## shreddies (Feb 28, 2018)

I've mostly been riding my old beater 2011 Process V-Rocker this season on the east coast, and it's been a fairly icy one. I am absolutely in love with that board, it is a blast to butter around and great in powder. Fun to cruise groomers on and maneuverable enough for the trees. It can go a lot faster than you would think and I really don't have bad edge hold problems if I keep it tuned well. 

I've never ridden the Proto type two but have heard nothing but good things about it. However I love that Process so much I'm thinking of picking up another Flying V version when this one finally gives out. 

Everyone saying the edge hold is terrible - yeah it's not like it's a C3 with Magne-Traction but I can lay trenches on pretty firm stuff. On literal ice obviously I'm skidding my turns quite a bit but taking care of my edges goes a long way. Riding ice is never going to be fun for me whatever board I'm on, so I don't have a problem trading that bulletproof edge hold for catch-free fun. I have to land so off-axis to catch on that thing. That combined with the softer flex I think makes it a great beginner board that will stay with you as you progress.

Anyway just my 2 cents


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Most people don't ride with enough angulation to get enough grip with crc on ice. The only time they reach it is skidding heelside because they're going too fast to hold an edge with the angulation they're using, so the breaks go on.


^ Exactly that. Once a board is sufficiently on its edge there is no real difference in edge hold between camber or CRC (or even pure rocker). Hell, guys are riding Flying V boards at the X Games and Olympic halfpipe events, so clearly they work just fine in icy conditions. Issue is that most people do not get enough board angulation.

One major reason that NS boards work well is that the combination of the shape of the contact points and camber profile means that the edge hold/bite kicks in at a very comfortable/accessible angle (ie late enough to make board catch free while near flat based, but not requiring as much angulation as Flying V to get good edge hold).


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a process flying v, for an average Joe like me it's a hard board to hold an edge with at any decent speed regardless of conditions, theres just an abundance of play in the tips and the mid rocker it's easy to hook it if your not driving centered over the mid of the board, oassionally I get it right and it feels awesome, and it's a fun deck to goof around on. At Cruising speeds it holds as well as you expect anything in this soft flexing park board category.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Walburn (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw the 2019 process is going to be pure pop camber. I'm deciding between that and a Custom Flying V. Does anyone know if the 2019 Process is going to be a copy of the 2018 off axis or similar to the regular process. I'm looking for a pure mountain board but don't think I want full camber. I don't do much park riding for what it is worth. I have Burton EST bindings which is why I'm primarily looking at Burton boards. I wish Burton made a directional Custom with Pure Pop camber.


----------



## lottie (Mar 9, 2018)

I was actually just deciding between these two boards and went with the NS PTT and union force bindings. Absolutely love the board— favorite thing I’ve ridden.

I guess I’d consider myself solidly intermediate? Mostly single diamonds and blue cruisers on the East Coast (NY, NH, VT). I originally had a Rossi Frenemy which was too narrow for my foot and short for my weight. Held me back a lot. Had the PTT for three days of boarding and feel the difference 100%. Excited to learn more on this board. Also, I find this board holds an edge spectacularly, and is also great in icy conditions. Stellar all mountain board. 

Good luck and happy choosing!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I demo'd a process FV and didn't like it. Way too much rocker and too flexy. I'm sure its a nice park stick but on the mountain I found myself over powering the board in carves. Maybe a size up would have changed this for me.


----------

